# Alcohol Nutrition



## TATTRAT (Apr 24, 2007)

SO, the other threads on calorie counting and weight loss got me thinking, actually something I have wondered about for a while now.

I have wondered why they don't have nutritional info printed on booze bottles, and beer bottles. They do on soda, juices, sport drinks, and even water. 

Why not alcohol?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 24, 2007)

They don't want you to know.   Moohoohwahahahah. 

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 24, 2007)

LOL!!! Ahhh man, I was like, Great Goodweed replied!, he'll know.......


----------



## jennyema (Apr 24, 2007)

I think the short answer is that it's not regulated as a foodstuff.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm sorry.  I just couldn't resist.  But in my defence, I know how alcohol affects the physiology of the body.  But I detest the flavor of the alcohol.  I haven't had any alcoholic beverage in over thirty years.  

I believe that I have read that alcohlic beverages are usually very high in sugars and carbohydrates in general.  How the alcohol itself reacts with and changes the other ingredients, I just don't know.  But I bet there are some people around here that do.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 24, 2007)

So then what classifies all other beverages as foodstuffs?


I hear ya, GW. Grain alcohol is empty calories and sugars, and low in carbs, but carbs are normally in the mixers. It is the sugars that do not get converted and turned to glucose in the body that can add weight as well.

Just seems that everything else packaged has the info, strange that booze does not...except when it wants to tout about" low Calorie", or "light"...you would think they would at least have the info on there for a basis of comparison.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 24, 2007)

Quick Google search.

Alcohol is regulated by Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms, now called *Alcohol* and Tobacco Tax and Trade Bureau.  It's not food.

Foodstuff are regulated by the USDA and FDA.

Until 1993 it was against the law to have them

Now such labels are not required and are strictly regulated to prevent false health claims arising from "Lite" beers and "lo carb" etc.


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 24, 2007)

Beer, NOT FOOD! Blasphemy

so much for fizzy oats in the morning!


----------



## Caine (Apr 24, 2007)

Alcohol is empty calories. No nutritional value whatsoever.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 24, 2007)

Caine nailed it!!


Generally, 1 jigger (1 1/2 ounces) of liquor (gin, rum, vodka, whiskey, bourbon etc) contains:
97 calories

0 gm protein

0 gm fat

0 gm carbohydrate

5 oz wine runs about the same. 90 calories + or -

Enjoy! In moderation!


----------



## Katie H (Apr 24, 2007)

All I've seen, on beer at least, is the carb, fat, protein, and calorie information.  Don't recall seeing anything on other "adult" beverages.


----------



## Half Baked (Apr 24, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Beer, NOT FOOD! Blasphemy
> 
> so much for fizzy oats in the morning!


 
Although it's been years since I lived in Germany, it may have been propaganda but we were told that a liter of beer was as healthy as a loaf of whole grain bread.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 24, 2007)

An ounce of 80 proof booze contains 64 calories
An ounce of 86 proof booze contains 70 calories
An ounce of 90 proof booze contains 73 calories
An ounce of 100 proof booze contains 82 calories

A 12 oz can of beer is around 150 calories
A 12 oz can of light beer is around 100 calories

Five ounces of a dry red wine runs about 96 calories
Five ounces of a dry white wine runs about 120-125 calories

And what's wrong with empty calories?  No fats, no cholesterol and low carbs except for the beer.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 24, 2007)

I'll drink to that.  Actually, I _am_ drinking to that.  Buck and I are out on our big front porch with some delicious libations.


----------



## Corey123 (Apr 24, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> SO, the other threads on calorie counting and weight loss got me thinking, actually something I have wondered about for a while now.
> 
> I have wondered why they don't have nutritional info printed on booze bottles, and beer bottles. They do on soda, juices, sport drinks, and even water.
> 
> Why not alcohol?


 


Because there is actually no nutritional value in alcohol. None whatsoever. Beer may have the ingredients listed, but that's as far as it goes.

Even though some people like to drink liquor and beer, and it makes them "feel good", about the only thing it does is put on extra pounds.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 25, 2007)

Corey123 said:
			
		

> Because there is actually no nutritional value in alcohol. None whatsoever. Beer may have the ingredients listed, but that's as far as it goes.
> 
> Even though some people like to drink liquor and beer, and it makes them "feel good", about the only thing it does is put on extra pounds.


 
Actually, beer does have some slightnutritional value


----------



## Caine (Apr 25, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> And what's wrong with empty calories? No fats, no cholesterol and low carbs except for the beer.


 
Personally, I hate the taste of alcohol, so if I am only allowed so many calories per day, I'll save them for a nice big hunk of chocolate cake, thanks anyway.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 25, 2007)

Caine said:
			
		

> Personally, I hate the taste of alcohol, so if I am only allowed so many calories per day, I'll save them for a nice big hunk of chocolate cake, thanks anyway.


 
And here I thought I was the only person on the planet who hates the flavor of alcohol.  Woo hoo!   We need to start a club for ourselves.  I now have to change my thinking.  There are two people on the planet who don't like the flavor of alcohol. 

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## TATTRAT (Apr 25, 2007)

That is a fair assuption on a lot of things that provide a "buzz". The reason people partake is morefor the effects, not the taste, be it alcohol, coffee, power drinks, etc.

If it did not provide a "buzz" I don't think many people would drink stuff. I guess that is also why they say good stuff can be an aquired taste.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 26, 2007)

Has anyone tried Absolut Ruby Red?  Yikes, that's some nice fresh, crisp stuff.

I haven't had it for breakfast yet, but I'm tempted ....


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 26, 2007)

They just don't want you to warry too much. They just care about your heath in that way.


----------



## The Little Penguin (Aug 2, 2007)

I dug up some stats on beer, if anyone's interested...
From: About.com: http://www.allaboutbeer.com/features/233beer&health.html

Beer contains 150 calories.
Beer has no fat
Beer has no cholesterol
Beer is caffeine free
Beer contains no nitrate
Beer contains 1 gram of protein and 13 grams of carbohydrates
Beer contains significant amounts of magnesium, selenium, potassium, phosphorus, and biotin
Beer is chock full of the B vitamins (as anyone who has taken brewer's yeast as a B supplement already knows), with impressive amounts of B3 (niacin), B5 (pantothenic acid), B6 (pyridoxin), and B9 (folate), with smaller amounts of B1 (thiamine), B2 (riboflavin), B12 inotisol and choline.
Beer is 92 percent water


----------



## Claire (Aug 13, 2007)

We all chose our poison.  I personally prefer a drink to a piece of cake or a cookie.  We're all different.  Real alcohol has the same "nutritional count" (as Andy mentioned) no matter what it is, and has no carbs.  I'll never figure out why.  Rum, whiskey, vodka, gin, etc .... all the same according to the books I read.  My husband is diabetic, and he has to really watch beer and wine.  

I agree with you.  We all need some empty calories, we all need to do things just for the heck of it.  As I said, we all need to choose our poison.  If I had to choose between a piece of cake and a glass of wine, I'll take the latter every time.  I'm just not a sweets lover.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 13, 2007)

Actually, there is a fair amount of research into the health "benefits", or at least positive "side effects", of alcohol consumtion. Aparently, 4 oz. of wine daily provides a significant protection from heart disease although researchers are unsure of the mechanism. Red wine is more protective than white wine. Also, being a person who drinks no alcohol is a significant risk indicator for dementia. Again, the reasons are not clear. Obviously, the health risks for _over_ indulgence definitely outweigh any benefits so there are no recommendations that people deliberately drink alcohol for health reasons. With all this in mind, when I do have alcohol, I've been choosing red wine. (A 4 oz. glass knocks me out so there's little risk for me getting carried away! ).


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 13, 2007)

Dementia? Really? Well there is tonights reason to drink! Drink to stay sane, and Jimmy Buffet said if we couldn't laugh, we would all go insane.

Whiskey, improving mental health since, ummm...I forgot?


----------



## Smylietron (Aug 14, 2007)

Fun fact: mixing fruits with alcohol increases the antioxidant effects already found in those fruits.

So alcohol CAN have health benefits!

Just not on its own.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 14, 2007)

YT2095 dips cherries in his beer... Good Call dude! 

edit: second thoughts, best Not, I wouldn`t want to get Stoned!


----------



## Smylietron (Aug 22, 2007)

YT2095 said:


> edit: second thoughts, best Not, I wouldn`t want to get Stoned!



*Ba-dum-KSSH*


----------



## IainDaniel (Aug 23, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> An ounce of 80 proof booze contains 64 calories
> An ounce of 86 proof booze contains 70 calories
> An ounce of 90 proof booze contains 73 calories
> An ounce of 100 proof booze contains 82 calories
> ...




Not that I am one to talk Cause I enjoy a good drink here and there.  But a post from a respected friend on another forum, sums up what is wrong with Alcohol.



> *1. Alcohol is empty calories.
> 2. Alcohol dehydrates you
> 3. Alcohol slows down your metabolism
> 4. Alcohol inhibits protein synthesis
> ...


----------



## Constance (Aug 23, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> Dementia? Really? Well there is tonights reason to drink! Drink to stay sane, and Jimmy Buffet said if we couldn't laugh, we would all go insane.
> 
> Whiskey, improving mental health since, ummm...I forgot?



Actually, Tatt, I think he said if we weren't crazy, we would all go insane. At least, that's what it says on my T-shirt. 

I've always heard that there was nourishment in beer. In fact, back in the stone age, when I was nursing my babies, the doctor told me to drink a beer or two every evening. "Beer makes milk," he said. I don't know if that's true, but I had plenty.

Then, there's the old biker's theory that "there's a pork chop in every can."


----------



## Caine (Aug 23, 2007)

Smylietron said:


> Fun fact: mixing fruits with alcohol increases the antioxidant effects already found in those fruits.
> 
> So alcohol CAN have health benefits!
> 
> Just not on its own.


 
Unfortunately, 99% of the people who put fruit in their alcohol, drink the alcohol and leave the fruit in lying in the bottom of the container, untouched!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Aug 23, 2007)

Constance said:


> Then, there's the old biker's theory that "there's a pork chop in every can."


 I'd never heard that but now I want a T-shirt!


----------



## bozzy (Sep 14, 2007)

The USDA does have _some _nutritional content on alcoholic beverages... If you google for "usda nutrient database" (with the quotes), and go to the first page in the results (I'd post a direct link but I'm not allowed to yet..*sigh*), you can get info for some alcoholic beverages... 

The page title should be "US Dept of Agriculture Nutrient database for Standard Reference"

For example,  you'll  get data searching for "whiskey" but not "bourbon".


----------



## notjustamom (Sep 15, 2007)

We don't drink the hard stuff, but we do drink beer.  To cut down on the calories and alcohol we drink light beer.


----------



## Deeblock (Sep 21, 2007)

Well, one thing you should know: 

Carbohydrates and Proteins  = 4 calories per gram
Fat = 9 calories per gram
ALCOHOL = 7 calories per gram

Out of these categories, alcohol is the most troublesome, because it is providing you with empty calories. Fat, has a purpose. Carbs, have a purpose. Protein, has a purpose. Alcohol, however, does little to nothing for you. Granted, there are some benefits depending upon the drink, but overall alcohol is terrible for you.


----------



## keltin (Sep 21, 2007)

Alcohol should be consumed in moderation....or course. Further, Alcohol brings some health benefits to the table including lower cholesterol and less chance of heart disease. Now, concerning the calories.

Alcohol is metabolized by the liver. When alcohol (ethanol to be exact) is metabolized, it is converted to acetate. Acetate is an energy source (thus the 7 calories). The human body will preferentially use acetate as a fuel source if it is present. Acetate is capable of fueling every single physiological function in the human body from thermogenesis to physical work.

The interesting thing about acetate as a fuel is that it does NOT have a macromolecular storage form. That is, if there is excess present (more acetate fuel than needed for the current workload), it can not be converted and stored for later use. Carbohydrates are stored as glucose, fats are stored as fatty acid, and proteins as amino acids....but acetate can not be stored. Thus, it must be burned and it will remain in the blood stream until it has been burned thus keeping your body from burning other fuel sources.

This means that when you drink alcohol, any food that you have eaten or any fat in the blood stream will be converted and stored for later use while your body is fueled by the acetate. This means that excess alcohol does not cause you to gain weight due to its caloric value. No, on the contrary, it’s the regular food you eat that will cause the weight gain since the alcohol (acetate) must be burned first before your body will resume burning regular food sources for energy. In fact, studies have shown that men that have replaced set quantities of food calories with alcohol calories actually lose weight since acetate can not be stored in the body and must be burned.


----------



## redkitty (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm ready for a cocktail!!!


----------



## keltin (Sep 21, 2007)

redkitty said:


> I'm ready for a cocktail!!!


 
And it's about time for one round your side of the world, isn't it!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 21, 2007)

keltin said:


> In fact, studies have shown that men that have replaced set quantities of food calories with alcohol calories actually lose weight since acetate can not be stored in the body and must be burned.


Does it work for women, too?


----------



## keltin (Sep 21, 2007)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Does it work for women, too?


 
Yep! Although women metabolize alcohol a bit differently than men, and are typically affected (intoxicated) more quickly, the physiology of burning the acetate is the same.


----------



## Claire (Sep 22, 2007)

Wouldn't it be wonderful if we only liked stuff that was good for us?  I've gone through chocolate poisoning with a dog and wondered why someone up there made it so that my dogs love chocolate and would steal mine (I hide it now way above their abilitity to climb) and why I like alcohol.  It would be great if we didn't.  And yes, there are some health benefits to alcohol, in moderation.  Unfortunately, moderation is NOT my middle name!


----------



## Constance (Sep 22, 2007)

Keltin, I read a long time ago, that we cannot store the calories from alcohol, so we burn them and store the calories from our food instead. That's why I could always drink my beer and still lose weight. But I never knew WHY. Thank you for the explanation! 

One thing that hasn't been discussed here is that alcohol is one of the best pain relievers there is. Sure, it's hard on the liver, but tell me that the opium derivatives are not. I remember at one point, my addicted son-in-law's liver shut down completely from eating so many vicodins and perkasettes. 

I deal with chronic pain from scholiosis, arthritis, degenerative disc disease and neuropathy, and the pain is especially bad in the evenings. I've found that a small glass of brandy, in addition to my beer, knocks the pain enough for me to get up and move around a little so I can help my husband fix supper, and/or entertain friends. 
I was told recently by a doctor (neurologist) that four beers a day was enough to classify me as an alcoholic. (I knew better than to tell him about the brandy.) I told him I didn't care about classifications, that my lifestyle works for me, and that's what matters.


----------



## alexa (Dec 21, 2007)

hmmm. I dont think that would be necessary. Yes, people are conscious on what they eat and drink so they put calorie contents at the back. But just think of it, would they even bother to look at the back of a beer bottle just to see its calorie content?


----------



## girdhar (Jan 9, 2008)

Hey ,
It is not so healthy drink if you given data is correct,is it?


----------



## ErikC (Jan 9, 2008)

I haven't read all the posts on this thread, so I may be repeating some things.

I do find that when I drink I gain weight, especially if I exceed the amount of alcohol in 2 beers per day. When I get into my whiskey (especially Canadian) I tend to drink more. I have been told that this is largely due to the fact that alcohol slows down the metabolism, which means the body burns fewer calories at rest. If weight is your main health concern regarding alcohol, then you can combat that by a) maintaining decent muscle mass, and b) eating foods that increase your metabolism. 

However, as I am sure many have pointed out, moderation is the key.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2008)

ErikC said:


> ...I have been told that this is largely due to the fact that alcohol slows down the metabolism, which means the body burns fewer calories at rest...


 

Not to mention there are calories in the booze and potentially in what up mix it with.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jan 9, 2008)

The DW and I just went over this last night. If you want a wake-up call, pour your regular consumption amount of wine (or whatever) into a measuring cup. 

We came up with...(ahem)...450 calories a night.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 9, 2008)

Vodka and Whiskey, 86 calories, diet coke 0= 2 drinks@172cal.


----------



## Andy M. (Jan 9, 2008)

TATTRAT said:


> Vodka and Whiskey, 86 calories, diet coke 0= 2 drinks@172cal.


 

That would make my Crown Royal on the rocks = 193 calories for a 3 ounce drink.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jan 9, 2008)

I would prefer that, over a wine any day!


----------

